# Winter Project Complete



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

I got this 2002 Dream Lux for $1100 with SRAM Rival this past Christmas. I changed a few things and ended up with this.....there is nothing like a Colnago!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful !

only needs a 53/39 to be perfect :thumbsup:


----------

